# Poodle eating Mango



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I don't think I've ever seen mango on the poisonous/bad for dogs food lists I've seen. Our poodles don't like any sort of fruit very well, but Peeves loves all sorts of them (peaches, apples, berries, bananas...).


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

A little mango is just fine! Mine like a few fruits and veggies. The other night I was having Thai food and all of my dogs thoroughly enjoyed cooked broccoli and carrots. I just give them small amounts so they don't get diarrhea.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

A little mango is good for your dog. Some dogs have delicate digestive tracts and don't do well on fruit or changes to their diet, but most don't have any problems with fruit and veggie treats. Lots of good nutrients in a mango.


----------



## rkj__ (Dec 24, 2017)

Fruit is high in sugar. For that reason, is is generally suggested that most fruit (some exceptions apply) is ok as a treat, but should not be fed in higher quantities. Dental health is also something to keep in mind.

My dogs will eat any fruit I give them. Apple pieces (no seed/core), berries, etc.


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

I give Archie apple slices and carrots as occasional treats. Cleo doesn't like them, but she does enjoy taking them from Archie and watching him freak out about how to get them back (she's a brat). Archie's also sampled some dried mango, but we don't give it often. My mom's dog absolutely loved bananas and would take them as training treats, though my dogs don't really care for them.

Anyway, it should be fine in small amounts. Like others said, the main thing you want to look out for is upset stomach. Some fruits can have a mild laxative effect too if they have too much.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta loves all kinds of fruit - they are a special treat. Funny Cayenne likes the mango, but the others are not interested.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Cayenne is a very picky eater when it comes to dog food, when I open canned dog food and put it in a plastic container and put whats left in fredg. cayenne will not eat the next day.Itied putting up and giving the next meal no way, and it is different types of wet food.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I love mangos. Seems like Mangos are ok for dogs. Kit is the only dog I've ever met who LOVES kale. She prefers that over liver treats.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Bella loves it when I share my oatmeal cooked with apple slices. She also eats cantaloupe and bananas. I haven't tried mango but I have a feeling she'd go for it. My vet told me to never give her grapes.


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Honey likes asparagus! She's a picky eater too. On a whim, I tried a little piece of that and down the hatch. So we sometimes mix a cooked one in her meals when we have them. 

She used to like apples as a puppy, but won't touch them now lol. I haven't tried other fruits though.


----------



## Tammie (Jun 26, 2018)

Our vet actually recommends adding a bit of mango to their diet if they eat their poo. He says it makes it taste bad and they won’t eat it anymore.


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

Thanks for the tip about mangos making a puppies poo taste bad.
OMG I’m gonna go shopping for mangos tomorrow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

doditwo said:


> Thanks for the tip about mangos making a puppies poo taste bad.
> OMG I’m gonna go shopping for mangos tomorrow!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine do not eat their poo, but boy are those mangos hard to peel. I use them in my shakes think I will get frozen ones


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> Mine do not eat their poo, but boy are those mangos hard to peel. I use them in my shakes think I will get frozen ones




Luckily for me I live in a Latino neighborhood where vendors come by daily selling all sorts of delicious treats from their push carts, including peeled mangoes!
I’m going to get mimi some mango and a corn on the cob with mayo, shredded cheese, chile & fresh lime as soon as I hear the jingle bells coming 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

The corn on the cob is for me not mimi... don’t worry. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

doditwo said:


> Luckily for me I live in a Latino neighborhood where vendors come by daily selling all sorts of delicious treats from their push carts, including peeled mangoes!
> I’m going to get mimi some mango and a corn on the cob with mayo, shredded cheese, chile & fresh lime as soon as I hear the jingle bells coming
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cannot understand why Sage and Cayenne love Mangos so much, but when I start peeling one they start whining, Bella no way. Boy do I wish someone would peel mine, LOL


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I got the mango and added some pieces to Mimi’s food. 
She loved it, gobbled it right up and also it helped her appetite since she ate lots of kibble with it.
Unfortunately not long afterwards I caught her squatting on the back porch ready to pee, and when I grabbed her up to run outside I must have squeezed her tummy because on the way out she threw everything up, mango and all.
I felt so bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

It does not bother mine in any form, I just give them a couple of bites while I am eating it


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I gave her some more mango this morning and she loves it. I’ll see if it has any effect on the poo eating.
Although I don’t normally let her get to it, after a week of mangos I’m gonna do a ‘test’.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doditwo (Nov 7, 2017)

I just wanted to report back in on the mango test.
It seems to work, I have been dicing up a small bit of mango and putting it in Mimi’s food... since then she’s no longer interested in racing me to get to her poop and now just comes to me for a treat instead.
Thanks for the tip!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

doditwo said:


> I just wanted to report back in on the mango test.
> It seems to work, I have been dicing up a small bit of mango and putting it in Mimi’s food... since then she’s no longer interested in racing me to get to her poop and now just comes to me for a treat instead.
> Thanks for the tip!
> 
> ...


Thanks I did not know it worked for that , nice to know for future puppies


----------



## Dramama (Jun 19, 2018)

Hey, I'm new and I couldn't help but want to share what I learned about cutting a mango. It makes it so much easier! Don't peel it. That's the hard way. You can cut it in half (skin still on) length wise. As you cut down, cut in an arc around the seed (the seed is almost as large as the mango, mostly flat with a little bulge on either side). (You can tell where the edges are by inspecting the mango.) Then cut the other side off in an arc around the seed. Now you have two bowls. You can eat it that way scooping it out with a spoon, or...Place them skin side down. Cut a grid in them, leaving the skin in tact. About two cuts length wise and three side to side. Now push the skin so that it goes from convex to concave (or vice versa depending on perspective), or inside out. Now, you have a bunch of cubes of mango poking out and you can just shear them off the skin with a knife. Walla! Easy peasy! There will be a little more left on the sides of the seed, but cut it off first and then cut the skin off. 

I do not have a poodle yet. I am just enjoying this forum so much while I wait and research. I am learning so much! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Dramama said:


> Hey, I'm new and I couldn't help but want to share what I learned about cutting a mango. It makes it so much easier! Don't peel it. That's the hard way. You can cut it in half (skin still on) length wise. As you cut down, cut in an arc around the seed (the seed is almost as large as the mango, mostly flat with a little bulge on either side). (You can tell where the edges are by inspecting the mango.) Then cut the other side off in an arc around the seed. Now you have two bowls. You can eat it that way scooping it out with a spoon, or...Place them skin side down. Cut a grid in them, leaving the skin in tact. About two cuts length wise and three side to side. Now push the skin so that it goes from convex to concave (or vice versa depending on perspective), or inside out. Now, you have a bunch of cubes of mango poking out and you can just shear them off the skin with a knife. Walla! Easy peasy! There will be a little more left on the sides of the seed, but cut it off first and then cut the skin off.
> 
> I do not have a poodle yet. I am just enjoying this forum so much while I wait and research. I am learning so much!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Wow Thank you I will try that, as I use them in my shakes, and almost said forget it to much work. 

You will love the poodle, I have 8 toys (3 now) and adore them all, so smart and easy to train. I could not live without at lease 1 which is great, 2 is good and 3 a little extra work. I keep 2 as I am afraid, if I only had one, I would grab the first toy poodle I saw, if I lost it, this way with 2 I can take my time. I thought I was going to loose my 14 year old 2 years ago and had the chance to get this one so I took it, that is why 3 now.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

I second this! Was coming here to share this mango cutting tip for Glorybeecosta. OTOH frozen mangos work well for smoothies and I've even cooked with them.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you also, going to get one right now, I am addicted to mangos, especially if I can peel them, LOL. I buy them at BJ's 12 at a time, and I ger 2 to 3 shakes out of 1


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Good mangos are hard to come by in Canada - it's a long drive up north for them! Glad you're able to get tasty ones easily. :smile:


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

spicandspan said:


> Good mangos are hard to come by in Canada - it's a long drive up north for them! Glad you're able to get tasty ones easily. :smile:


I am trying to diet (not doing so good, cheating). I use Arbornne shakes for breakfast and lunch (ran out so a hoagie today)they are really good. Just for change I use mango and then sometimes pineapple, blueberries, strawberries. My friend puts green vegetables in hers (no thanks) staying with the fruit.


----------



## spicandspan (Apr 21, 2018)

Greens can turn a smoothie a funny colour. A friend always puts blueberries and spinach together so the dark purple disguises the green. Seems to work.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I cannot handle the color, that may work for my veggies. I just received my shake today, 45 days, but my Mangos are hard as rocks forgot to take a couple out of the firdg. To the market for pineapple tomorrow, I buy it cut up, hate to peel them as well. It will take those Mangos 3 to 5 days to ripen


----------



## Dramama (Jun 19, 2018)

Now pineapple, I have no clue. Maybe there is no easy way. I am glad they sell them already cut up! That's what I'd do too!

You have inspired me. I looked up the shake. It looks good! I used to juice, make smoothies and eat a lot better. Time to get back on track, especially if I'm going to be raising a puppy. I have been on The Maker's Diet (book by Jordan Rubin. Food info in the book is interesting even if you don't go on the diet) a couple of times. It's kind of a health/detox diet and it makes me feel better. 

Thanks for the inspiration! I'd be interested to hear your account of how those shakes are...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Speaking of mangos - Asta loves Mango Yogurt. I'm not sure whether its the yogurt he likes or the bits of mango in the yogurt. I'm going to buy some mangos and see if he likes them straight up.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

My Sage likes mangoes too! He doesn’t eat much fruit other than apple, but mango and canteloupe he likes. I just don’t buy them often. 
I don’t know why he doesn’t like berries though. Who doesn’t like sweet berries?


----------



## lisasgirl (May 27, 2010)

Archie recently discovered that he loves plums and pineapple too. Cleo hates them both. Who knows!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

It is amazing what they will eat. I thought they were eating them because I was. I started peeling the new way and they were whining and jumping for some.

As far as the shakes, they really do work if you do not eat subs, etc. I am back on it shake for breakfast and lunch, and steak for dinner not potato. I actually lost 40 pounds about 3 years ago, using the shakes and the Atkins diet. I felt a 100% better without the weight. Let me know how it goes


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Apparently mango is super nutritious. Make sure they don't eat the skin or the pit! https://thesmartcanine.com/can-dogs-eat-mangoes/


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Dramama said:


> Now pineapple, I have no clue. Maybe there is no easy way. I am glad they sell them already cut up! That's what I'd do too!


You can get corer tools for pineapples; I can't remember who had one now, but someone I know has one and it worked well. 

Something like this:
https://www.walmart.ca/en/ip/OXO-Go...r4qS0C0WLduL98BiqeK9ZKIjwlGFjseBoCFNIQAvD_BwE

There are ones that have another piece that you slide down that cuts it into wedges after you core it as well.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks am checking ti out


----------

